# Favorite Shot(s) of 2009 Thread



## JasonF

Due to popular demand, I'll get this thread kicked off early this year.  

This is not a contest of who has the best photo but just merly a reflection of the past year...point & shoot pictures are encouraged and appreciated!!

*RULES:* There is a maximum of 5 pictures allowed per person, 1 minimum.  If you have more than 5 pictures you'd like to share, hold on to them for the next "next best" thread at the beginning of the year.

So weather you post on this forum regularly or not, let see your shots of 2009! 

Here is last years thread for those who would like to view those shots:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=275606&highlight=


#1 






#2 





#3


#4


#5


----------



## quinn

Awesome way to start it off.They are all some sweet shots.Are they in orderof yer favorites?


----------



## JasonF

quinn said:


> Awesome way to start it off.They are all some sweet shots.Are they in orderof yer favorites?



Thanks Quinn!
#1 is my single favorite shot from the year.  I have about 6-7 more that could replace the other 4 in this thread.


----------



## Crickett

Great start Jason!!! I'll get my up soon!


----------



## quinn

I can see why #1 is yer favorite.That's def the one that caught my eye.


----------



## DRB1313

Holy Mackeral!!! I had forgotten about that 1st one.
Those are top notch Jason!!!!
Here's a few of my favorites.
Man! It was hard to choose this year, I've got 5 more ready to go.


----------



## Crickett

Here are my top 5. Starting w/ my favorite.


----------



## JasonF

Heck yea DRB, fantastic shots!!!
An inspiration you are!!


----------



## Crickett

Still love that Chattanooga shot David!


----------



## JasonF

Excellent contribution Crickett!!!
#1 was my favorite from you this year without a doubt!


----------



## Crickett

JasonF said:


> Excellent contribution Crickett!!!
> #1 was my favorite from you this year without a doubt!



Thanks Jason! Your #4 has been my favorite!


----------



## DRB1313

Cricket, Wow! Those are awesome!!! 1&2 are my favorites!


----------



## quinn

Man all I have is a little P&S camera and I'm havin a real hard time picking my favorites.I couldn't imagine havin a serious camera to work with.


----------



## xs5875

*Top5*

Ok...here we go. I just got my DSLR in September. But here is my best so far!


----------



## Crickett

DRB1313 said:


> Cricket, Wow! Those are awesome!!! 1&2 are my favorites!



Thanks David!



quinn said:


> Man all I have is a little P&S camera and I'm havin a real hard time picking my favorites.I couldn't imagine havin a serious camera to work with.




Can't wait to see yours Quinn.


----------



## Crickett

Those are great xs!


----------



## DRB1313

Good Stuff XS! Thanks for posting them up. Great additions!


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Nothing professional, just a few memories.


----------



## xs5875

Nice Shots..love the Fungi!


----------



## Crickett

Very nice BowHunter!!


----------



## DRB1313

Those are the best kind Roger!! Great shots!!!
I'm diggin the hog!!!


----------



## JasonF

Yea buddy!!! 
This thread is off to a GREAT start!!
Keep em comming!


----------



## DRB1313

Morning Bump!! Keep em coming!


----------



## Golden BB

I am VERY new to this whole camera thing but I am learning.


----------



## Crickett

Cool shot Golden BB.


----------



## Smokey

Man those are some nice'uns.
I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Fro1911nut

I do not have a DSL yet...but I try


----------



## Crickett

Cool pics! We use to have a Goby like that when we had our salt water tank.


----------



## Foxhunter

BOWHUNTER! said:


> Nothing professional, just a few memories.



I love the one of you and little bit with the hog. She's OBVIOUSLY so proud to be her daddy's girl!!


----------



## Foxhunter

*Here are a couple of mine*

Here are a couple of mine


----------



## DRB1313

Excellent work Ya'll, Another great thread this year and we are just getting started!!


----------



## Foxhunter

This is fun! Wish we could post over and over!


----------



## Foxhunter

Crickett said:


> Here are my top 5. Starting w/ my favorite.



I love what you did with the Millhouse!!


----------



## Tugboat1

Holy Moly, there are some very talented photographers here!! Very inspiring thread. Jason, your work is exceptional and the heron pics had my jaw dropped. I'm strictly a point and shoot snapshot kinda guy but will throw a few out there.


----------



## DRB1313

Nice photos Tugboat, Thanks for adding them.


NEXT!!.....


----------



## xs5875

This thread is beginning to take forever to open!


----------



## cornpile

Awesome photos,some camera masters on here.


----------



## cre8foru

Wow! Yall set the bar high. This is like karaoke night and everybody is singing like Garth and Dolly. Great photos.... I'll post some in a minute. Still lookin and decidin which ones.


----------



## cre8foru

I hope you have some of these on the wall. The 1st one and last one are my favs.



JasonF said:


> Due to popular demand, I'll get this thread kicked off early this year.
> 
> This is not a contest of who has the best photo but just merly a reflection of the past year...point & shoot pictures are encouraged and appreciated!!
> 
> *RULES:* There is a maximum of 5 pictures allowed per person, 1 minimum.  If you have more than 5 pictures you'd like to share, hold on to them for the next "next best" thread at the beginning of the year.
> 
> So weather you post on this forum regularly or not, let see your shots of 2009!
> 
> Here is last years thread for those who would like to view those shots:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=275606&highlight=


----------



## DRB1313

xs5875 said:


> This thread is beginning to take forever to open!



Trying to get the duplicates off now, That should help.


Cornpile, Awesome shots! I love that turkey shot, it has a painted look.


----------



## FERAL ONE

DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD THIS IS !!!!!! 5 pics !!!! i just had 135 of my favorites printed as 8X10's and delivered to the house !!!!  5 favs is an impossible dream  !!!!   great work yall , this has been a year of learning and new experience for me . i am loving the shots folks are posting and enjoying the new blood. if we could get a few of our old friends back to posting this place would be wide open !!!  these are 5 that i picked after much deliberation. it hurt my feelin's to cut those that got cut !!!  yall keep on postin them beauties !!!


----------



## Crickett

Those are awesome Cornpile & F-1!


----------



## Foxhunter

FERAL ONE said:


> DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD THIS IS !!!!!! 5 pics !!!! i just had 135 of my favorites printed as 8X10's and delivered to the house !!!!  5 favs is an impossible dream  !!!!   great work yall , this has been a year of learning and new experience for me . i am loving the shots folks are posting and enjoying the new blood. if we could get a few of our old friends back to posting this place would be wide open !!!  these are 5 that i picked after much deliberation. it hurt my feelin's to cut those that got cut !!!  yall keep on postin them beauties !!!



I love the first one with the moon!!!


----------



## DRB1313

Ha! I knew the snake was going to be one of them, but hey,
I knew that as soon as you took it. Glad I was there.
I have soo many from that trip and I know you do too.
Can't wait to do it again!!!
Maybe Rip, Jason and Ron will bless us with a few shots if they pop in.
Awesome year, Awesome shots!!!


----------



## JasonF

Holly Smokes!! Yall are postin some excellent shots!!  
Thanks for the kind words Tugboat & cre8foru!

Cornpile, I'm surprised a certain picture you posted some time ago didn't make the cut...great shots anyhow!!

Keep em comming, we're just getting started!


----------



## quinn

Man this is very hard.I feel like my pictures are my children.How do you pick your favorite.I vote for expanding it to your five favorites in different catagories.Please nobody tell the children who didn't make it.Ya'll are postin some awesome shots.I'll post one now and just drag my feet on the rest.


----------



## xs5875

Cornpile..the sun through the tree is my desktop now! Looks good! Those are hard images to expose!


----------



## JasonF

Excellent shot Quinn!!


----------



## quinn

Thanks Jason.Okay here's 2 more.


----------



## slimbo

Im kinda disappointed with myself because I didnt get out enough this year.  I got some great portraits, but they dont really apply to this site.  I did manage to scrounge up a few though. 

Ok so now that I have picked....I couldnt leave out my kids.  

The last shot is not mine but is a tribute to a  beautiful baby boy that I did newborn shots of.  He passed away from SIDS 6 days after this shot was taken.


----------



## FMC

awesome shots by everyone.


----------



## SELFBOW

I like to take pics just not as much as you guys but here's my favs from 2009.
#1  the hunt (notice the belt)
#2 bottoms
#3 bottoms
#4 bottoms 
#5 summer get away


----------



## Foxhunter

buckbacks said:


> I like to take pics just not as much as you guys but here's my favs from 2009.
> #1  the hunt (notice the belt)
> #2 bottoms
> #3 bottoms
> #4 bottoms
> #5 summer get away



#2 looks like a slice of heaven!


----------



## Foxhunter

cornpile said:


> Awesome photos,some camera masters on here.
> 
> I love the last photo cornpile! That was a heck of a shot!!


----------



## leo

Awesome start here .... Thanks Jason, I'm glad you titled it "favorites" instead of "best" .... most of my favorites are not necessarly my best


Guess I need to start doing some "picking" too.


----------



## DRB1313

Slimbo, Glad to see you postin, Nice pics, Man! That boy has grown.

Great pics Buckbacks.


----------



## believer

*2009*

Well I guess I'll throw a few into the ring.


----------



## JasonF

Whoa, Believer thats a killer set!! Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Smokey

Here are mine.


----------



## quinn

Sweet shots Smokey,Buckbacks and Believer.There is a whole lotta talent in this place.Who's next?


----------



## Crickett

Great shots everyone!


Smokey, now you know better than to post that creepy crawly thing w/ out warning me!!!


----------



## JasonF

Smokey....Awesome!!!!!


----------



## cre8foru

*Here are three of my favorites.*

This was my first photo if this species so I was excited to get this. 





Here is another one I really like. I've always liked bluebirds. They remind me of home back in Tennessee. 




And I call this my "almost" photo. Just not quite as  sharp as I wanted on the eye but I like the wing blur.


----------



## cre8foru

Smokey those are awesome. Love the close-up spider


----------



## JasonF

Excellent shots cre8foru!!
Love that bluebird!!!!


----------



## DRB1313

Believer, Smokey and Cre8, Excellent work!!! 
Some really good stuff!!
Smokey, I believe I detect a little extra in 1&4 and it looks Very good.


----------



## FERAL ONE

incredible shots yall !!!! cre8 the rose breasted grosbeaks did not show up for me last spring but i have high hopes for this year . i am keeping my eye out for the waxwings too !!!  

i am resisting the urge to log in as GAR KID and post more favorites


----------



## DRB1313

FERAL ONE said:


> incredible shots yall !!!! cre8 the rose breasted grosbeaks did not show up for me last spring but i have high hopes for this year . i am keeping my eye out for the waxwings too !!!
> 
> i am resisting the urge to log in as GAR KID and post more favorites



Hey Hey Hey!!


----------



## mlbfish

Ya'll have been posting some awesome shots. 
It is hard to pick five. But here's my fav's.


----------



## DRB1313

Fine selections Mike, Nice work on that bubble those are not easy.


----------



## Seth carter

my faves


----------



## JasonF

Yall are on a roll! Keep em comming!!!
Can't wait to see what GAR KID's got!


----------



## Browtine

When I first started readin' this thread I got frustrated because all my pics are on the broke down computer... but after goin' through the thread I realized that I'm just thankful to have been around this forum and learned from such talented photographers this year. It has also been a blast watchin' some of you really take off with your skills this year. We've seen some awesome shots posted here!

I'd love to post a few of my favorite shots, but since I can't, I'll take this opportunity to thank those of you who continue to post and share your knowledge with everyone else so freely when you get the chance. I know I've learned a thing or two here. Thanks to those of you who make this forum what it is!!! 

Chris


----------



## xs5875

Any of these HDR?!


----------



## Hoss

I am amazed at what our little forum has become.  I believe Browtine covered it.  It's a pleasure to log on and see shots everyone posts and this thread just brings it all together.  Great shots everyone and thanks for sharing em.

When I get a little more time, I'll see if I can find a couple to add to the list.

Hoss


----------



## JasonF

Browtine said:


> When I first started readin' this thread I got frustrated because all my pics are on the broke down computer... but after goin' through the thread I realized that I'm just thankful to have been around this forum and learned from such talented photographers this year. It has also been a blast watchin' some of you really take off with your skills this year. We've seen some awesome shots posted here!
> 
> I'd love to post a few of my favorite shots, but since I can't, I'll take this opportunity to thank those of you who continue to post and share your knowledge with everyone else so freely when you get the chance. I know I've learned a thing or two here. Thanks to those of you who make this forum what it is!!!
> 
> Chris



Well Chris, it's a shame you can't contribute.  You would have done us proud I'm sure!


----------



## Browtine

JasonF said:


> Well Chris, it's a shame you can't contribute.  You would have done us proud I'm sure!



My stuff doesn't compare to some of ya'll's work, but I enjoy it just the same. And ya'll just don't know how much I miss gettin' on here EVERY SINGLE DAY and bein' a part of this forum. I hope to have another computer by the first of the year. I've got a LOT of catchin' up to do on here when I get back on full time!


----------



## FERAL ONE

chris, search your posts , find your faves on here , right click, save as then repost  !!!  no need for the old hard drive for now  !!!


----------



## DRB1313

Hoss said:


> I am amazed at what our little forum has become.  I believe Browtine covered it.  It's a pleasure to log on and see shots everyone posts and this thread just brings it all together.  Great shots everyone and thanks for sharing em.
> 
> When I get a little more time, I'll see if I can find a couple to add to the list.
> 
> Hoss


Ditto!!!
Let's have them Hoss.



FERAL ONE said:


> chris, search your posts , find your faves on here , right click, save as then repost  !!!  no need for the old hard drive for now  !!!


 Can't wait.


----------



## Browtine

FERAL ONE said:


> chris, search your posts , find your faves on here , right click, save as then repost  !!!  no need for the old hard drive for now  !!!



Usually ain't got that kind of time when I get a chance to borrow a PC to hit the board. I'll see what I can scrounge up that way though.


----------



## leo

Still getting lots of awesome favs posted I see 

Here are my # 1 and # 2...

The 1'st one where I am trying out a diffused flash on 
 my greatgrand daughter is really special to me ...


----------



## JasonF

Awesome Leo!! #2 really pulls you in!

Keep em comming folks!


----------



## Foxhunter

love #2!


----------



## Shug

I'll throw some in


----------



## pdsniper

*Florida*

Here are a few of mine


----------



## Smokey

DRB1313 said:


> Believer, Smokey and Cre8, Excellent work!!!
> Some really good stuff!!
> *Smokey, I believe I detect a little extra in 1&4* and it looks Very good.


----------



## jimmellow

*your real good*



JasonF said:


> Due to popular demand, I'll get this thread kicked off early this year.
> 
> This is not a contest of who has the best photo but just merly a reflection of the past year...point & shoot pictures are encouraged and appreciated!!
> 
> *RULES:* There is a maximum of 5 pictures allowed per person, 1 minimum.  If you have more than 5 pictures you'd like to share, hold on to them for the next "next best" thread at the beginning of the year.
> 
> So weather you post on this forum regularly or not, let see your shots of 2009!
> 
> Here is last years thread for those who would like to view those shots:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=275606&highlight=
> 
> 
> What kind of camera did you use, love the rushing water shots.


----------



## JasonF

Thanks Jim! I have a Nikon D70.


----------



## jimmellow

That is the camera I have been wanting, I know it want give me the skills to take pictures like yours but its a start. I tried taking water shots like that before with a EOS Rebel SLR and I was paying for a whole roll of film to be developed with only one that was close to what I was trying to do, that was expensive, with the digital SLR you can practice all you want for free. Great pics, now I am going to follow the link to see the ones from last year.


----------



## jimmellow

I can see these pictures hanging up in offices everywhere. Great work.


----------



## jimmellow

*Very nice work!!!*



DRB1313 said:


> Holy Mackeral!!! I had forgotten about that 1st one.
> Those are top notch Jason!!!!
> Here's a few of my favorites.
> Man! It was hard to choose this year, I've got 5 more ready to go.



*I want to see your other 5*, some of you have it ( it factor) I don't know what you do for a living, but if its not photography, your cheating yourself and everyone else. some of you need your work in magazines, wildlife books, hanging on the walls of homes and businesses everywhere.


----------



## xs5875

buckbacks...i see sensor dust!


----------



## cornpile

I just want to say ,the skill  of the people posting pics is beyond words.It takes a good camera and a even better person using it to take photos of this caliber.Just unreal,I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEXT 5.


----------



## leo

*My # 3*

I thought I would include this "Point and Shoot Camera"  shot as part my (5) 2009 favorites ...

Taken with my Oly SP550UZ,


----------



## JasonF

Excellent example Leo that great results can be achieved with the most basic gear!  Nice shot!  
pdsniper, those are some great ones too!!!
Let see some more folks!! Don't be shy, post em up!!


----------



## SELFBOW

xs5875 said:


> buckbacks...i see sensor dust!



LOL it was a cheap camera and all 100 pics had it. I hope to have a better one next year!


----------



## wvdawg

Wow!  Awesome posts!  I don't see how you guys can pick your 5 favorites out of the thousands of excellent shots you have taken.  I've been looking through my very small portfolio and it is very tough!  I hope to narrow it down soon!  Great job everyone!


----------



## DRB1313

jimmellow said:


> *I want to see your other 5*, some of you have it ( it factor) I don't know what you do for a living, but if its not photography, your cheating yourself and everyone else. some of you need your work in magazines, wildlife books, hanging on the walls of homes and businesses everywhere.



Thanks, There are some great folks here and some very talented photographers.


----------



## Foxhunter

pdsniper said:


> Here are a few of mine



I love the second one with the fish!!


----------



## Foxhunter

Hey! How many of you (as a kid) wanted to shoot for National Geographic? I know I did.


----------



## quinn

Here is another one.I love this thread it makes you go back and enjoy the year of picture taken.


----------



## wvdawg

*Okay, here goes .... no particular order!*

1.  Wife holding first grandson for first time (Sony point & shoot)
2.  Puppy (son's Canon DSLR)
3.  Flag at 4th of July picnic (Sony point & shoot)
4.  Deer on the rack at night (Sony point & shoot)
5.  Jake in the sink (my new Nikon D90 - the pink dress was too tight Smokey!)


----------



## JasonF

Awesome shots Quinn & wvdawg!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE

wooooo hoooooo  !!!! these shots just make me want to get out and shoot some more !!!  i got to do some plannin !!!!!


----------



## DRB1313

FERAL ONE said:


> wooooo hoooooo  !!!! these shots just make me want to get out and shoot some more !!!  i got to do some plannin !!!!!



Please send me the agenda!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

The Macaw is my favorite, but the water shot that is distorted was the most expensive...It was when i fell and broke the camera and busted myself up quite a bit.


----------



## Streamer

These are my favorites from this year.


----------



## JasonF

Streamer, that first shot is sweeeet!!!


----------



## Streamer

Thanks, awesome thread by the way. great shots everyone!


----------



## southwoodshunter

Just a few....


----------



## quinn

More nice shots added.Please keep em coming.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

I almost feel ashamed to post these after lookin at the rest you folks have come a long way in a short time and the pictures just keep getting better.

Anyways here goes of course anytime Rebecca goes with me hunting and is smilin is a great picture to me and of course my yard dawg Macey gives me the most shots


----------



## quinn

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I almost feel ashamed to post these after lookin at the rest you folks have come a long way in a short time and the pictures just keep getting better.QUOTE]
> Pffffft.This is a thread about yer favorite shots.This ain't no stinkin contest.I believe we all have come along way in 2009,that includes you as well.Now ifin I can just get me one of them fancy cameras.I'm behind the times I still have to git up to change the T.V..Great shots thanks fer sharin them.


----------



## DRB1313

This thread is amazing!! Great job everyone!!


----------



## wvdawg

Mike - stick in a hummingbird or two and all your shots are favorites to me!  Nice memories!


----------



## FERAL ONE

must......resist.....urge.....to....post ....more...pics   great shots yall !!!  streamer, you need to spend a bit more time in this section and show off some more work you too southwoods !!!!  we got some sho nuff talent here


----------



## JasonF

F1, you'll get your chance soon enough. 
Great looking shots there Mike and Southwoods!!!
Keep em comming folks!


----------



## pdsniper

Here are two more I really liked as well


----------



## pdsniper

A few of my Native American Friends


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

WOW PD those are AWESOME shots  I really like that last one the river in the background just sets it off


----------



## Smokey

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I almost feel ashamed to post these after lookin at the rest you folks have come a long way in a short time and the pictures just keep getting better.
> 
> Anyways here goes of course anytime Rebecca goes with me hunting and is smilin is a great picture to me and of course my yard dawg Macey gives me the most shots



No reason at all to feel ashamed about the pics that you posted.  The thread starter asked for your *FAVORITE* top 5.  Looking at the pictures you have been posting here lately I'm sure made it difficult to pick 5 because my friend, you have been showing off some awesome shots.


----------



## JasonF

Sniper, great shots! Only suppost to post 5 shots though.
Save the rest for the "next best" thread at the first of the year where we get to post 5 more!


----------



## pdsniper

Sorry Jason I missed the limit post Hoss just told me about it


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

quinn said:


> LOVEMYLABXS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost feel ashamed to post these after lookin at the rest you folks have come a long way in a short time and the pictures just keep getting better.QUOTE]
> Pffffft.This is a thread about yer favorite shots.This ain't no stinkin contest.I believe we all have come along way in 2009,that includes you as well.Now ifin I can just get me one of them fancy cameras.I'm behind the times I still have to git up to change the T.V..Great shots thanks fer sharin them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reason at all to feel ashamed about the pics that you posted.  The thread starter asked for your *FAVORITE* top 5.  Looking at the pictures you have been posting here lately I'm sure made it difficult to pick 5 because my friend, you have been showing off some awesome shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This place is just so AWESOME and I didn't word this well at all. I am not really ashamed of my shots but lately most of my pics have been spur of the moment while out hunting so not a lot of time for composing or doing settings. I just put the Kodak in my pocket set it to auto and when something happens I grab, point, and shoot. I love to share my pics with as many folks as I can but most lately have been duck and goose shots and just not up to what I feel is deserved here as far as quality but work really nicely on the waterfowl forum but when I get one I like you can bet you'll be seeing it here.
> 
> 
> As I told Smokey so many folks have come so far with the quality of their pictures it almost mind bogling. You can bet when season over and I'm hangin out more I will be draggin the Nikon out and learning all over again what all them buttons are for and how to use them
Click to expand...


----------



## Dixie Dawg

*Here are a few of mine....*

that I have on my PC   lots that I can't post, too!!


----------



## JasonF

Those are real nice Dixie!!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Foxhunter

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> quinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This place is just so AWESOME and I didn't word this well at all. I am not really ashamed of my shots but lately most of my pics have been spur of the moment while out hunting so not a lot of time for composing or doing settings. I just put the Kodak in my pocket set it to auto and when something happens I grab, point, and shoot. I love to share my pics with as many folks as I can but most lately have been duck and goose shots and just not up to what I feel is deserved here as far as quality but work really nicely on the waterfowl forum but when I get one I like you can bet you'll be seeing it here.
> 
> 
> As I told Smokey so many folks have come so far with the quality of their pictures it almost mind bogling. You can bet when season over and I'm hangin out more I will be draggin the Nikon out and learning all over again what all them buttons are for and how to use them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post pics on here from my Blackberry .. lol lol lol. No one ever says "Ewww go away Blackberry user" lol  I love this forum.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crickett

Those are great Dixie Dawg! Your daughter looks just like you!


----------



## cornpile

PD,the second turkey shot is a great shot,Dixie that covered bridge pic is a postcard shot.Lovemylabs,the dog rushin thru the marsh with the mallard is a huntin mag shot.Everybody WOW !!!!!


----------



## mlbfish

Amazing shots every one. Great thread


----------



## JasonF

Evening bump...


----------



## Chris S.

I'll play..........


----------



## JasonF

Nice shots Chris, thanks for sharing them!!
That sky in #2 is amazing!!!


----------



## Crickett

Morning bump.


----------



## Hoss

Won't be long.  I've got a process.  I select a dozen or so and then the family gets to pick their five favorites.  Mrs. Hoss hasn't voted yet so all I can do right now is give the thread a bump to the top.

Great photos everyone.  

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313

Tell her to get with it!!! Real Nice Though!


----------



## Hoss

Votes are in.  The first one was my choice as we didn't get 5 with more than one vote.  The next two each had two votes, and the the last two tied with three votes each for pick of the litter.  

Hoss


----------



## quinn

Very nice shots Hoss.Don't know if I could pick my favorite.


----------



## quinn

After much thought.Here is my last one.I enjoyed dragging it out.It felt like I got to play more,not as much as pdsniper.


----------



## leo

*#4 and #5 for 2009*

Lots more fine favs 



Hoss said:


> Votes are in.  The first one was my choice as we didn't get 5 with more than one vote.  The next two each had two votes, and the the last two tied with three votes each for pick of the litter.
> 
> Hoss



Kudos to the voters Hoss

here are my last two


----------



## DRB1313

Great shots are still coming!! Excellent shots everyone!!


----------



## Crickett

Hoss, #4 & #5 are my favs from you this year. Loved that last one. Kept it as my wallpaper for a long time. 

Cool frog shot Quinn!  


Excellent choices Leo!


----------



## JasonF

Great additions Hoss, Quinn, & Leo!! 
Keep em comming folks!


----------



## FERAL ONE

man we had some sho' nuff shootin' this year !!!!  we may have to have a first six months and second six months favorites thread next year jason !!!!


----------



## Smokey

Man, what a variety of great shots!!


----------



## Hoss

Been a little slow getting folks to add their favorites.  Here's a bump to the top to give folks an opportunity to share.

Hoss


----------



## JasonF

FERAL ONE said:


> man we had some sho' nuff shootin' this year !!!!  we may have to have a first six months and second six months favorites thread next year jason !!!!



I'm game for that F1 !!
To my surprise, the response in this years thread is a little slower than last years but it is still early I guess.

BTT


----------



## mtncove

Here's my contribution,
Night on the Beach







At the Zoo..





Off the front Porch...





At the track...


----------



## Hoss

Great photos everyone.

Still got time to post your favorites for the year.  Bump to the top as a reminder.

Hoss


----------



## marktaylor99

My two favorities since getting my camera a month ago...


----------



## wvdawg

Pretty pup!


----------



## JasonF

Great shots Mark!! Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## Crickett

Nice Jeep & a "Great" lookin' dog!


----------



## Jim_on_SSI

Well I feel way out gunned...here are a few of my favs

Jost Van Dyke BVI last New Years eve





A big "oh  $@%" 20 miles out in the Bahamas and 1500' deep





The new fast chase dog I was going to buy...but someone beat me to her





A picture that I wish was taken with a better camera





An old neighbor


----------

